# Need advice for rail systems



## csxrailkid (Mar 30, 2011)

I am decideing between bnsf and con rail to go with my csx train they both run in the same area but I dont know which one to choose. Any suggestions


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

should i have a ham sandwich or PBJ? how can one advise? 

Personally I happened to like BNSF colors more, but i don't see how will it matter to UP fan for example...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm going to say both and I'll even explain why 
My son and I started with CSX. Then we added Amtrak, followed by ConRail.
We still have plans of adding Norfolk Southern simple because it runs in our area  For the record Big Ed is our Official Guide. If it is not in his NJ thread, Daddy don't buy it, unless I want it :laugh:
Hope that helps some :lol_hitting:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Do all (3) - Here's the thing....many railroads will lease their excess road engines to other RR companies to use. An engine sitting idle doesn't generate revenue. 

Feel free to populate your layout with whatever tickles your fancy.


FYI....CSX still does have a ton of Conrail motive power in their roster as does NS - they both bought out 1/2 of CR and each took road units for their respective companies.


----------

